# Communauté et Forum > Forum Technique >  problème de lien

## Affolée

http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...renees-128927/ 

Bonjour,

Pourquoi le lien (copier / coller) ne fonctionne pas ?
Quand on clique dessus, cela met "erreur page", que l'on soit inscrit ou non au forum Rescue.
C'est gênant pour les diffusions.


Merci.

----------


## phacélie

ça fonctionne pour moi  ::

----------


## Affolée

Moi aussi pour la navigation interne, mais quand je colle le lien du post sur autre forum. ::

----------

